# my poor wife



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Good for you guys......hope you have continued success with the apitherpy...


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not anywhere near the pain your wife is in, but I do have a bit of "Arthur" here and there. The several times, let's just leave it at several, that I have been stung, I've noticed that little to no pain in the joins affected. Additionally, I've noticed an overall reduction in my pain "perception". The other day, after being stung, I smashed my finger. I barely felt it. Bee venom as pain a blocker certainly is interesting to say the least. The girls never cease to amaze me.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Monie said:


> ... Additionally, I've noticed an overall reduction in my pain "perception". The other day, after being stung, I smashed my finger. I barely felt it...


Oh my, I don't think I'd have gone to that scientific extreme in order to test out a pain theory myself!


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL!! I guess that could be taken two ways. No, it was not on purpose! I was loading tree stands and got my finger caught between them. Normally, I would have been holding my finger in pain, and saying a few choice words. But, as I said, I barely felt it. I have noticed that after I'm stung in one area, I don't feel any subsequent stings to that area. The girls just benefit us all the way around.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

So let me ask you, Monie, in addition to the numbness, do you find that beestings makes you euphoric as well? It sure is sounding like it to me...

LOL, I ask because they do me. I get all euphoric and happy. Hmm, numb euphoria, sounds like high school...


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Yep, numb and euphoric is the way to go.:thumbsup: 
As far as arthritis, I'm positive that I would have quit breeding cows for a living without beestings. They're the only reason my arm is still attatched to my torso but I always report my wife's success because it is so dramatic.
I sting my elbow on a regular basis five or six times at a sitting. the best stings are the ones right in between the bones in your elbow where the nerves are, the funny-bone. You'll feel like you got hit with a sledgehammer but in a good kind of way.


----------

